# has anyone read.....



## rachel (Aug 5, 2003)

Has anyone read The tao of pooh or the te of piglet? They are about taoism and philosophy. My teacher reccommended them. How did you like them?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 5, 2003)

Excellent books in my opinion.  I own both and have read them several times.  I prefer the Pooh book out of the 2.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 1, 2003)

I actually just sent away for them, let you know what I think.


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 1, 2003)

They are both interesting. I enjoyed them both. It has been a while since I read them. I like Benjamin Hoff's point of view on some of this stuff. You'll like the books, I'm sure.


----------

